# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تعداد روز های هفته دانشگاه

## sajad564

سلام دوستان...یه سوالی چند روزیه ذهنمو در گیر کرده...توی نت هم هرچقدر سرچ میکنم یه جا مینویسه دو روز یه جا مینویسه شش روز یه جا مینویسه چهار روز...سوالم اینه که چند روز در هفته باید بریم دانشگاه...ترم یک حتما باید هر شیش روز رو بریم؟؟کلاسا چند ساعته هر روز چند تا کلاس داریم؟؟ممنون

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

موافقم با استارتر یه مرد خداجوی بده بالاخره چجوریاست ترم یک باید هرروز بریم دانشگاه آزاد با دولتی فرق داره؟

----------


## sajad564

الو

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام دوستان...یه سوالی چند روزیه ذهنمو در گیر کرده...توی نت هم هرچقدر سرچ میکنم یه جا مینویسه دو روز یه جا مینویسه شش روز یه جا مینویسه چهار روز...سوالم اینه که چند روز در هفته باید بریم دانشگاه...ترم یک حتما باید هر شیش روز رو بریم؟؟کلاسا چند ساعته هر روز چند تا کلاس داریم؟؟ممنون


دیگه این بسته به دانشگاه و رشته و استادش داره .. ولی معمولش تو یه جا مثل دانشگاه فردوسی ..... کلاسا یک ساعت و نیم هستش ..... که چون نیم ساعت هم بعدش استراحت هستش ..... راحت گفته میشه 2 ساعت ... از 8 تا 10 .... بعدشم 10 تا 12 .... ::: بین 12 تا 2 هم بیشتر وقت ناهار و استراحت بیشتر بچه هاست .... بعدشم کلاسای عصر ..... 2 تا 4 ...... 4 تا 6 ...... بعضی دانشگاه ها هم دیدم که حتی 6 تا 8 هم کلاس داشتن (مال ما که نداشت !) ::
................
یه سری کلاسا هم اساسن دست استاد هستش ... به خصوص اگه استادت مثلن مدیر گروهتون باشه .... ::: مثلن ما یه کلاس داشتیم دو تا 2 ساعته .... از 12 تا 2 یکی .... از 2 تا 4 هم کلاس بعدیمون ::: ولی استاد گفتش تا نیمه ترم ...... همه راضی باشن ... میشه یه سره از 12 تا 2 و رب سر کلاس بودش و کلاس بعدی رو دیگه نمیخاد بیاین ..... نیمه ترم اگه دیدیم درس رو نرسیدم و کار بیشتر میخاد ... میشه 2 جلسه رو کامل اومد  :::::: 
...............
معمولش اینه که هر درس 2 واحدی یک جلسه در هفته داره ..... و درسا 3 واحدی یا بیشتر ... دیگه میره بالای دو جلسه یا سه جلسه در هفته .... :::: و گاهی هم ممکنه اصلن استاد حال کنه واسه یه درس 3 واحدی بگه یک جلسه در هفته کافیه :: که سر درس زیست سلولی که با دو استاد داشتم همین طوری شدش .... هر دو استاد با یک جلسه در هفته موافق بودن ! :::: 
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## sajad564

> دیگه این بسته به دانشگاه و رشته و استادش داره .. ولی معمولش تو یه جا مثل دانشگاه فردوسی ..... کلاسا یک ساعت و نیم هستش ..... که چون نیم ساعت هم بعدش استراحت هستش ..... راحت گفته میشه 2 ساعت ... از 8 تا 10 .... بعدشم 10 تا 12 .... ::: بین 12 تا 2 هم بیشتر وقت ناهار و استراحت بیشتر بچه هاست .... بعدشم کلاسای عصر ..... 2 تا 4 ...... 4 تا 6 ...... بعضی دانشگاه ها هم دیدم که حتی 6 تا 8 هم کلاس داشتن (مال ما که نداشت !) ::
> ................
> یه سری کلاسا هم اساسن دست استاد هستش ... به خصوص اگه استادت مثلن مدیر گروهتون باشه .... ::: مثلن ما یه کلاس داشتیم دو تا 2 ساعته .... از 12 تا 2 یکی .... از 2 تا 4 هم کلاس بعدیمون ::: ولی استاد گفتش تا نیمه ترم ...... همه راضی باشن ... میشه یه سره از 12 تا 2 و رب سر کلاس بودش و کلاس بعدی رو دیگه نمیخاد بیاین ..... نیمه ترم اگه دیدیم درس رو نرسیدم و کار بیشتر میخاد ... میشه 2 جلسه رو کامل اومد  :::::: 
> ...............
> معمولش اینه که هر درس 2 واحدی یک جلسه در هفته داره ..... و درسا 3 واحدی یا بیشتر ... دیگه میره بالای دو جلسه یا سه جلسه در هفته .... :::: و گاهی هم ممکنه اصلن استاد حال کنه واسه یه درس 3 واحدی بگه یک جلسه در هفته کافیه :: که سر درس زیست سلولی که با دو استاد داشتم همین طوری شدش .... هر دو استاد با یک جلسه در هفته موافق بودن ! ::::


بالاخره نفهمیدیم هر روز باید بریم دو روز بریم سه روز بریم...چجوریاست؟؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> بالاخره نفهمیدیم هر روز باید بریم دو روز بریم سه روز بریم...چجوریاست؟؟


و بابت اینم که ترم اول کلاسارو برید یا نه ... اساسن همه کلاسارو بخاین  نخاین میرید .. چون ترمک هستین و هنوز با جو کلاسا و استادا آشنا نیستین  ..... میگین نرم شاید بد بشه و همه کلاسا رو سر تایم مشخص حاضر میشی و سر  تایم مشخص خارج میشی 
.............
ولی  تو ترمای بعد که کمی حساب کار دستت میاد .... متوجه میشی .. اول شناخت  استاد ... و البته درس مربوطه .... ::: و البته توجه به میزان و شدت حضور  غیابا ... میشه گاهی زیاد کلاسارو حساس نشد و نرفت ::: که البته بنا به تجربه شخصی خودم .... این هم واسه ترم های اول و سال اول که درساتون خیلی تخصصی و جدی نیست معنی داره ... ولی از ترم های بعد که وارد فاز درسای تخصصی و اصلی خودت میشی ..... دیگه حتی اگه استاد هیچ کاری بهتون نداشته باشه و حضور غیاب نزنه ... واسه اینکه از درس عقب نیفتی ... همه کلاسا رو میری ....... ! ::: یه جلسه نری از درس عقب میفتی و شاید کمی سخت باشه که بخای با بقیه درس کلاس هماهنگ بشی ! ::
...............
از نظر انتخاب واحد هم هستش دیگه :: بسته به اینکه واحداتو چه جوری برداری .. گاهی ممکنه از صبح تا شب کلاس باشی .... گاهی هم ممکنه یه روز اصلن هیچ کلاسی نداشته باشی  :

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> دیگه این بسته به دانشگاه و رشته و استادش داره .. ولی معمولش تو یه جا مثل دانشگاه فردوسی ..... کلاسا یک ساعت و نیم هستش ..... که چون نیم ساعت هم بعدش استراحت هستش ..... راحت گفته میشه 2 ساعت ... از 8 تا 10 .... بعدشم 10 تا 12 .... ::: بین 12 تا 2 هم بیشتر وقت ناهار و استراحت بیشتر بچه هاست .... بعدشم کلاسای عصر ..... 2 تا 4 ...... 4 تا 6 ...... بعضی دانشگاه ها هم دیدم که حتی 6 تا 8 هم کلاس داشتن (مال ما که نداشت !) ::
> ................
> یه سری کلاسا هم اساسن دست استاد هستش ... به خصوص اگه استادت مثلن مدیر گروهتون باشه .... ::: مثلن ما یه کلاس داشتیم دو تا 2 ساعته .... از 12 تا 2 یکی .... از 2 تا 4 هم کلاس بعدیمون ::: ولی استاد گفتش تا نیمه ترم ...... همه راضی باشن ... میشه یه سره از 12 تا 2 و رب سر کلاس بودش و کلاس بعدی رو دیگه نمیخاد بیاین ..... نیمه ترم اگه دیدیم درس رو نرسیدم و کار بیشتر میخاد ... میشه 2 جلسه رو کامل اومد  :::::: 
> ...............
> معمولش اینه که هر درس 2 واحدی یک جلسه در هفته داره ..... و درسا 3 واحدی یا بیشتر ... دیگه میره بالای دو جلسه یا سه جلسه در هفته .... :::: و گاهی هم ممکنه اصلن استاد حال کنه واسه یه درس 3 واحدی بگه یک جلسه در هفته کافیه :: که سر درس زیست سلولی که با دو استاد داشتم همین طوری شدش .... هر دو استاد با یک جلسه در هفته موافق بودن ! ::::


تشکر چیزی رو هم که نمیخواستیم جواب دادی فقط سوال اصلیم جواب بدین ممنون میشم !!! :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> و بابت اینم که ترم اول کلاسارو برید یا نه ... اساسن همه کلاسارو بخاین  نخاین میرید .. چون ترمک هستین و هنوز با جو کلاسا و استادا آشنا نیستین  ..... میگین نرم شاید بد بشه و همه کلاسا رو سر تایم مشخص حاضر میشی و سر  تایم مشخص خارج میشی 
> .............
> ولی  تو ترمای بعد که کمی حساب کار دستت میاد .... متوجه میشی .. اول شناخت  استاد ... و البته درس مربوطه .... ::: و البته توجه به میزان و شدت حضور  غیابا ... میشه گاهی زیاد کلاسارو حساس نشد و نرفت ::: که البته بنا به تجربه شخصی خودم .... این هم واسه ترم های اول و سال اول که درساتون خیلی تخصصی و جدی نیست معنی داره ... ولی از ترم های بعد که وارد فاز درسای تخصصی و اصلی خودت میشی ..... دیگه حتی اگه استاد هیچ کاری بهتون نداشته باشه و حضور غیاب نزنه ... واسه اینکه از درس عقب نیفتی ... همه کلاسا رو میری ....... ! ::: یه جلسه نری از درس عقب میفتی و شاید کمی سخت باشه که بخای با بقیه درس کلاس هماهنگ بشی ! ::
> ...............
> از نظر انتخاب واحد هم هستش دیگه :: بسته به اینکه واحداتو چه جوری برداری .. گاهی ممکنه از صبح تا شب کلاس باشی .... گاهی هم ممکنه یه روز اصلن هیچ کلاسی نداشته باشی  :


هر روز باید بریم دانشگاه یا 4 روز یا3 روز بالاخره چند روز؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> و بابت اینم که ترم اول کلاسارو برید یا نه ... اساسن همه کلاسارو بخاین  نخاین میرید .. چون ترمک هستین و هنوز با جو کلاسا و استادا آشنا نیستین  ..... میگین نرم شاید بد بشه و همه کلاسا رو سر تایم مشخص حاضر میشی و سر  تایم مشخص خارج میشی 
> .............
> ولی  تو ترمای بعد که کمی حساب کار دستت میاد .... متوجه میشی .. اول شناخت  استاد ... و البته درس مربوطه .... ::: و البته توجه به میزان و شدت حضور  غیابا ... میشه گاهی زیاد کلاسارو حساس نشد و نرفت ::: که البته بنا به تجربه شخصی خودم .... این هم واسه ترم های اول و سال اول که درساتون خیلی تخصصی و جدی نیست معنی داره ... ولی از ترم های بعد که وارد فاز درسای تخصصی و اصلی خودت میشی ..... دیگه حتی اگه استاد هیچ کاری بهتون نداشته باشه و حضور غیاب نزنه ... واسه اینکه از درس عقب نیفتی ... همه کلاسا رو میری ....... ! ::: یه جلسه نری از درس عقب میفتی و شاید کمی سخت باشه که بخای با بقیه درس کلاس هماهنگ بشی ! ::
> ...............
> از نظر انتخاب واحد هم هستش دیگه :: بسته به اینکه واحداتو چه جوری برداری .. گاهی ممکنه از صبح تا شب کلاس باشی .... گاهی هم ممکنه یه روز اصلن هیچ کلاسی نداشته باشی  :


ممنون...سوالم در مورد این نیست که میتونم درسا رو نرم یا کلاسا رو بپیچونم...منظورم اینه که آیا هر روز هفته کلاس داریم؟؟یا مثلا دو روز باید بریم دانشگاه پنج روز دیگه کلاس نداریم یا نه هر شش روز کلاس داریم...یا نه مث مدرسه پنجشنبه جمع طعتیله...سوالم در مورد اینه که چند روز در هفته باید بریم دانشگاه

----------


## ZAPATA

> موافقم با استارتر یه مرد خداجوی بده بالاخره چجوریاست ترم یک باید هرروز بریم دانشگاه آزاد با دولتی فرق داره؟


همین رو میدونم دانشگاه آزاد با دولتی یه تفاوتایی داره :: یه بار که اتفاقی افتخار حضور بین بروبچ آزاد رو یافتم .. حس آلیس در سرزمین عجایب رو واسم داشت ::: 
..........................
این هر روز رفتن هم که گفتم .. اول بسته به نوع انتخاب واحد شما داره (که اساسن ترم اول به شکل از پیش تعریف شده هستش و دست شما نیست !) ... و بعدش بسته به استاد و کلاسش داره .... :::: دیگه کمی زرنگ باشی ... حساب غیبت های موجه رو داشته باشی ... گاهی میشه نرفت (که البته بهتره بری و غیبت های موجه خودتو نگه داری .. چون گاهی شاید واقعن نشه یه کلاسو رفت .. و این غیبت موجه واسه این وقتاست !) ..... :: و گاهی ممکنه استاد با همینم که ترمک هستین رو تون حساس باشه و غیبت هارو همشو رد کنه ... از اون طرف هم مدیر آموزش زیادی جدی باشه و تمام این غیب ها رو رد کنه ... بعدش راحت درست میره واسه حذف  ... و بعدشم باز مسائل و مشکلات احتمالی ... که حداقلش میشه نا همسان شدن انتخاب واحدهای ترم های بعدی هستش که دیگه شاید با بروبچ کلاس خودت هماهنگ نشی ................... !

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> همین رو میدونم دانشگاه آزاد با دولتی یه تفاوتایی داره :: یه بار که اتفاقی افتخار حضور بین بروبچ آزاد رو یافتم .. حس آلیس در سرزمین عجایب رو واسم داشت ::: 
> ..........................
> این هر روز رفتن هم که گفتم .. اول بسته به نوع انتخاب واحد شما داره (که اساسن به شکل از پیش تعریف شده هستش و دست شما نیست !) ... و بعدش بسته به استاد و کلاسش داره .... :::: دیگه کمی زرنگ باشی ... حساب غیبت های موجه رو داشته باشی ... گاهی میشه نرفت (که البته بهتره بری و غیبت های موجه خودتو نگه داری .. چون گاهی شاید واقعن نشه یه کلاسو رفت .. و این غیبت موجه واسه این وقتاست !) ..... :: و گاهی ممکنه استاد با همینم که ترمک هستین رو تون حساس باشه و غیبت هارو همشو رد کنه ... از اون طرف هم مدیر آموزش زیادی جدی باشه و تمام این غیب ها رو رد کنه ... بعدش راحت درست میره واسه حذف  ... و بعدشم باز مسائل و مشکلات احتمالی ... که حداقلش میشه نا همسان شدن انتخاب واحدهای ترم های بعدی هستش که دیگه شاید با بروبچ کلاس خودت هماهنگ نشی ................... !


تشکر پس اونجور که من فهمیدم مشخص نیست که چند روزه و بستگی به استاد و کلاس داره درسته؟!!(فقط یکم خیلی ضایعس اینجوری خب باید مشخص باشه چند روز باید بریم :Yahoo (117): )

----------


## SanliTa

چرا باید ضایع باشه!
دانشگاه بر اساس تایم استادا و تداخل نداشتن درسا 
هر ترم برنامه ریزی میکنه
دو روز ک بعیده!
معمولا یا 3 یا 4 روز میشه دانشگاتون 
این دیگه بر اساس برنامه ریزی دانشگاتونه
و احتمال زیاد 4 روز باشه

----------


## ZAPATA

> ممنون...سوالم در مورد این نیست که میتونم درسا رو نرم یا کلاسا رو بپیچونم...منظورم اینه که آیا هر روز هفته کلاس داریم؟؟یا مثلا دو روز باید بریم دانشگاه پنج روز دیگه کلاس نداریم یا نه هر شش روز کلاس داریم...یا نه مث مدرسه پنجشنبه جمع طعتیله...سوالم در مورد اینه که چند روز در هفته باید بریم دانشگاه


معمولش همینه که پنج شنبه جمعه ها تعطیله ! :::: ولی باز بسته به دانشگاه و دانشکده و کلاس و استادش داره ::: ما خودمون با این که دانشگاه فردوسی پنج شنبه ها تعطیل هستش .. ولی واسه 2 درس کلاس داشتیم ... :: حتی دوستایی داشتم که جمعه ها هم کلاس داشتن ! :: ولی معمولش همونه که پنج شنبه جمعه ها تعطیله ! :: 
.......
واسه اون نرفتن و پیچوندن ..... بسته به استاد و درسش داره  ::: که قبلش گفتم ....  ::: گاهی هم میشه حتی اصلن هیچ جلسه رو نرفت .... استاد هیچ کاری بهت نداره ::::: فقط همینو میدونه که تو یک جلسه رو نیای اون درس دیگه تکرار نمیشه و خودت از درس عقب میوفتی و این طوری میشه که اوتومات وار کلاسارو میری  ! ::
...................
حال واسه درسای عمومی رو میشه پیچوند و یه کاریش کرد ولی درسای اصلی و تخصصی رو یا استادش جدی هستش یا اینکه خودت حساب کار دستت میاد که نمیشه این کلاسارو پیچوند که بگی آره تهش با یه جزوه میخونم پاس میشم (نه این شکلیا نیست !)  :::::: 
............

----------


## sajad564

> معمولش همینه که پنج شنبه جمعه ها تعطیله ! :::: ولی باز بسته به دانشگاه و دانشکده و کلاس و استادش داره ::: ما خودمون با این که دانشگاه فردوسی پنج شنبه ها تعطیل هستش .. ولی واسه 2 درس کلاس داشتیم ... :: حتی دوستایی داشتم که جمعه ها هم کلاس داشتن ! :: ولی معمولش همونه که پنج شنبه جمعه ها تعطیله ! :: 
> .......
> واسه اون نرفتن و پیچوندن ..... بسته به استاد و درسش داره  ::: که قبلش گفتم ....  ::: گاهی هم میشه حتی اصلن هیچ جلسه رو نرفت .... استاد هیچ کاری بهت نداره ::::: فقط همینو میدونه که تو یک جلسه رو نیای اون درس دیگه تکرار نمیشه و خودت از درس عقب میوفتی و این طوری میشه که اوتومات وار کلاسارو میری  ! ::
> ...................
> حال واسه درسای عمومی رو میشه پیچوند و یه کاریش کرد ولی درسای اصلی و تخصصی رو یا استادش جدی هستش یا اینکه خودت حساب کار دستت میاد که نمیشه این کلاسارو پیچوند که بگی آره تهش با یه جزوه میخونم پاس میشم (نه این شکلیا نیست !)  :::::: 
> ............


اگه اینطوری باشه که بعد ظهر ها هم کلاس داشته باشیم قرار باشه فقط پنج شنبه جمعه ها کلاس نریم رسما قراره دهنمون به ظرض وحشیانه ای سرویس بشه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ZAPATA

> تشکر پس اونجور که من فهمیدم مشخص نیست که چند روزه و بستگی به استاد و کلاس داره درسته؟!!(فقط یکم خیلی ضایعس اینجوری خب باید مشخص باشه چند روز باید بریم)


چندروزش که همون هفته اول مشخصه .... ! : یه انتخاب واحد میکنی و تموم ! :::  ولی این که بخای این نظم رو تغییرش بدی بسته به استاد و کلاسش داره

----------


## sajad564

> چرا باید ضایع باشه!
> دانشگاه بر اساس تایم استادا و تداخل نداشتن درسا 
> هر ترم برنامه ریزی میکنه
> دو روز ک بعیده!
> معمولا یا 3 یا 4 روز میشه دانشگاتون 
> این دیگه بر اساس برنامه ریزی دانشگاتونه
> و احتمال زیاد 4 روز باشه


شما دولتی میخونید؟؟بعد ظهر ها هم کلاس داریم؟؟

----------


## SanliTa

> شما دولتی میخونید؟؟بعد ظهر ها هم کلاس داریم؟؟


بله دولتی میخونم
اره هم صبح هم بعدظهر کلاس هستش
اصن ی وقتایی 8 صب میری 8 شب برمیگردی حالا شاید ی دو ساعتی وقت خالی بود وسطش

----------


## sajad564

آخه من فقط استان خودمونو انتخاب کردم که هر روز بیام خونه...اگه اینطوری باشه باید برم خوابگاه

----------


## sajad564

> بله دولتی میخونم
> اره هم صبح هم بعدظهر کلاس هستش
> اصن ی وقتایی 8 صب میری 8 شب برمیگردی حالا شاید ی دو ساعتی وقت خالی بود وسطش


یااااااااااااا امام زمااااااااااااان...چجوری برای امتحانا باید بخونیم چجوری برای کنکور بخونیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SanliTa

> آخه من فقط استان خودمونو انتخاب کردم که هر روز بیام خونه...اگه اینطوری باشه باید برم خوابگاه


هفته اول مشخصه ک چجوریه کلاسات
حالا یا میری خابگاه یا مثلا اگه ی روزش تا دیر وقته نهایتا با بروبچ خابگاهی رفیق شو
اون ی روزو برو بمون پیششون

----------


## ZAPATA

یه نمونه از انتخاب واحدام
فقط شنبه دوشنبه رو کلاس میرفتم

----------


## sajad564

> فایل پیوست 74988
> یه نمونه از انتخاب واحدام
> فقط شنبه دوشنبه رو کلاس میرفتم


مرد مومن فقط دو روز کلاس میرفتی بعد این همه اومدی خوف انداختی تو دلمون که باید هر روز بریم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (43):

----------


## ZAPATA

> مرد مومن فقط دو روز کلاس میرفتی بعد این همه اومدی خوف انداختی تو دلمون که باید هر روز بریم؟؟؟


عزیز دل برادر ... من کی گفتم هر روز باید بری ... :: اول باید انتخاب واحد کنی که چه روزا و ساعتا کلاس داری ..... بعدشم پیچوندن کلاسا بسته به استاد و درسش داره ... !  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SanliTa

> یااااااااااااا امام زمااااااااااااان...چجوری برای امتحانا باید بخونیم چجوری برای کنکور بخونیم


کنکور؟؟؟کنکور مجدد؟
این چیزا حل میشه شمایی ک میخای برای کنکور بخونوقمیتونی اصن نری سر کلاسا
یا با استادا حرف بزنی نری سر کلاسا

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> فایل پیوست 74988
> یه نمونه از انتخاب واحدام
> فقط شنبه دوشنبه رو کلاس میرفتم


عه ایل پیوست چرا حذف شد؟

----------


## sajad564

> هفته اول مشخصه ک چجوریه کلاسات
> حالا یا میری خابگاه یا مثلا اگه ی روزش تا دیر وقته نهایتا با بروبچ خابگاهی رفیق شو
> اون ی روزو برو بمون پیششون


خب اگه چهار روز باشه خوبه اون سه روز رو میام خونه سوال دیگه ای که داشتم اینه که هزینه خوابگاه چقدره؟؟ماهیانه میگیرن ترمی میگیرن سالیانه میگیرن؟؟چجوریاس و چقدره

----------


## sajad564

> کنکور؟؟؟کنکور مجدد؟
> این چیزا حل میشه شمایی ک میخای برای کنکور بخونوقمیتونی اصن نری سر کلاسا
> یا با استادا حرف بزنی نری سر کلاسا


کارشناسی ارشدو میگم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SanliTa

> خب اگه چهار روز باشه خوبه اون سه روز رو میام خونه سوال دیگه ای که داشتم اینه که هزینه خوابگاه چقدره؟؟ماهیانه میگیرن ترمی میگیرن سالیانه میگیرن؟؟چجوریاس و چقدره


هزینه خوابگاه بستگی داره که بهتون خودگردان بدن یا دولتی
خودگردان 500 و دولتی 200 تقریبا اینقدرن
ک البته شما اگه شبانه باشی بعید میدونم دولتی بدن شاید ب زور بت خودگردان بدن
هزینشم ترمی هستش

----------


## sajad564

> هزینه خوابگاه بستگی داره که بهتون خودگردان بدن یا دولتی
> خودگردان 500 و دولتی 200 تقریبا اینقدرن
> ک البته شما اگه شبانه باشی بعید میدونم دولتی بدن شاید ب زور بت خودگردان بدن
> هزینشم ترمی هستش


دولتی هستم...ترمی دویست؟؟یا ماهی؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## SanliTa

> کارشناسی ارشدو میگم


از الان برای ارشد میخای بخونی مگه؟ :Yahoo (4): 
باووو ارشد قبول شدن مث کنکور سراسری نیس 24 ساعته بخای درس بخونی ک
قبولیش ب مراتب راحتتره
نگران این چیزا نباش

----------


## SanliTa

> دولتی هستم...ترمی دویست؟؟یا ماهی؟


گفتم که ترمی هستش
بعضی دانشگاها دو ترم اولو خودگردان میدن
همش ب دانشگاهت بستگی داره
تازه میتونی وامم بگیری !

----------


## sajad564

> از الان برای ارشد میخای بخونی مگه؟
> باووو ارشد قبول شدن مث کنکور سراسری نیس 24 ساعته بخای درس بخونی ک
> قبولیش ب مراتب راحتتره
> نگران این چیزا نباش


اتفاقا یه وحشتی از کنکور ارشد با دیدن کتاباش در وجودم به وجود اومده...مثلا ریاضی عمومی یک مدرسان شریف تقریبا نهصد صفحس ریاضی عمومی دو هشتصد صفحس بعد تعداد کتابا وحشتناک بالاس مثلا مهندسی کامپیوتر برای کنکور بیستو پنج شیش تا کتاب داره...همینا باعث شده حتی از همین الان خودمو بازنده به حساب بیارمو یه حسی بهم بگه نمیشه این همه درس رو خوند

----------


## sajad564

> گفتم که ترمی هستش
> بعضی دانشگاها دو ترم اولو خودگردان میدن
> همش ب دانشگاهت بستگی داره
> تازه میتونی وامم بگیری !


چقد وام میدن پس دادنش چجوریه؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## persian_sphinx

> سلام دوستان...یه سوالی چند روزیه ذهنمو در گیر کرده...توی نت هم هرچقدر سرچ میکنم یه جا مینویسه دو روز یه جا مینویسه شش روز یه جا مینویسه چهار روز...سوالم اینه که چند روز در هفته باید بریم دانشگاه...ترم یک حتما باید هر شیش روز رو بریم؟؟کلاسا چند ساعته هر روز چند تا کلاس داریم؟؟ممنون


سلام این بستگی فاکتور های مختلفی داره مثل رشته شما و تعداد واحد درس (مثلا یه درس ۴ واحدی با یه درس ۱ واحدی ساعت متفاوتی داره )  و تعداد واحدی که در اون ترم برداشتین و مهمترین عامل آموزش دانشگاه که چطور درسهای مرتبط رو پخش کرده باشه و همینطور اگر درسی با چند استاد و گروه ارائه شده استادهای خوب و روزهای خوب سریعتر پر میشه
به هر حال ۲ روز نمیشه معمولا بعضی وقتها ارشد اینطور جمع و جور میشه که برای دانشگاه های معتبر رشته های پر کار بیشتر میشه و طبیعتا برای لیسانس این روزها بیشتر هست که باز هم به چارت و واحدها و ترم و آموزش بستگی داره که گاها کل هفته میتونه پخش باشه دروس مخصوصا ترم ۱ که واحد ها رو خودشون انتخاب میکنن انتظار یه برنامه ایده ال رو نباید داشته باشید 

ولی چارت رشته رو توی سایت های دانشگاه گذاشتن نمونه 
https://ce.um.ac.ir/index.php?option...id=554&lang=fa

روزهای انتخاب واحد هم بعضی دانشگاه ها میذارن تا حدودی به عنوان مهمان واحد ها رو ببینین که قبل از ثبت نام ورودی های جدید هست 
ورود به سيستم مديريت امور آموزشي

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

یه سوال الان به ذهنم رسید...!
برای رشته داروسازیم اگه درصد زبانت تو کنکور زیر 50 باشه پیشنیاز میدن؟!!
برای شیمی و بقیه درسا چی؟

----------


## doctor Hastii

ما اکثرا کلاسامون تا چهارشنبه هست و در برخی موارد پنج شنبه هم ممکنه دوساعتی کلاس باشه

----------


## persian_sphinx

> یه سوال الان به ذهنم رسید...!
> برای رشته داروسازیم اگه درصد زبانت تو کنکور زیر 50 باشه پیشنیاز میدن؟!!
> برای شیمی و بقیه درسا چی؟


درس های پیش نیاز رو دانشگاه آزاد ارائه میده و برای سراسری نیست

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> ما اکثرا کلاسامون تا چهارشنبه هست و در برخی موارد پنج شنبه هم ممکنه دوساعتی کلاس باشه


فکر میکنم شما داروسازی خوندین درسته؟
میشه سوال بالام رو جواب بدین

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> درس های پیش نیاز رو دانشگاه آزاد ارائه میده و برای سراسری نیست


جدی؟ آخه تو اون یکی تاپیک یکی برای پزشکی گفته بود زبان رو زیر 50 زده باشی  پیشنیاز میدن

----------


## SanliTa

> اتفاقا یه وحشتی از کنکور ارشد با دیدن کتاباش در وجودم به وجود اومده...مثلا ریاضی عمومی یک مدرسان شریف تقریبا نهصد صفحس ریاضی عمومی دو هشتصد صفحس بعد تعداد کتابا وحشتناک بالاس مثلا مهندسی کامپیوتر برای کنکور بیستو پنج شیش تا کتاب داره...همینا باعث شده حتی از همین الان خودمو بازنده به حساب بیارمو یه حسی بهم بگه نمیشه این همه درس رو خوند


 :Yahoo (20):  بابا از الان به اینا فکر نکن
تو سعی کن طول ترم درستو بخونی جمعشون نکنی شب امتحان مطمئن باش قبولم میشی دانشگاه
اصن وحشت نداشته باش الان درساشو بلد نیستی بخونی یادشون بگیری برات عادی میشه وحشتم نمیکنی انچنان

----------


## persian_sphinx

> جدی؟ آخه تو اون یکی تاپیک یکی برای پزشکی گفته بود زبان رو زیر 50 زده باشی  پیشنیاز میدن


تا جایی که میدونم اینطور هست که پیشنیاز رو دانشگاه آزاد داره و ولی حالا درصدش رو نمیدونبم سراسری وقتی رتبه اوردین دیگه اوردین و قبول هستین

----------


## SanliTa

> چقد وام میدن پس دادنش چجوریه؟؟


بستگی ب جیب دانشگاه داره
مثلا ب من این ترم 500 وام دادش !
پس دادنشم یکی دو سال بعد فارغ التحصیلیه فک کنم قسط بندی میشه اونم
ک بنظر من 4 سال دیگه ماهی 30 40 تومن ماهی قسط دادن اصن چیزی نیس

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> منظورتون رو نفهمیدم من خودم درصدم 48 بود توی زبان یعنی الان چی میشه بعدش؟؟چون این ترم تازه زبان عمومی داریم


یعنی چی ترم چندین مگه؟!! :Yahoo (2): 
مگه از ترم یک زبان عمومی نمیخونیم؟!!!

----------


## persian_sphinx

> منظورتون رو نفهمیدم من خودم درصدم 48 بود توی زبان یعنی الان چی میشه بعدش؟؟چون این ترم تازه زبان عمومی داریم


اگر دانشگاه سراسری انشالله قبول بشین که عرض کردم واحد پیشنیاز نداره و این رو دانشگاه آزاد میدن ! که اونم بازم حالا گمونم برای درصد های پایین تر باشه که دقیق نمیدونم زیر چه درصدی پیشنیاز میخوره

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> من ترم 3 قراره برم..دانشکده ما ترم 3 بهمون 3 واحد زبان عمومی میده


دمت دانشکده تون گرم !!! خداکنه دانشکده ما هم (هر کدوم که ایشالا در بیام :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (4): ) اینجوری باشه من اصلا نمیتونم با زبان کنار بیام به نظرتون باید کلاس برم؟!!

----------


## persian_sphinx

> دمت دانشکده تون گرم !!! خداکنه دانشکده ما هم (هر کدوم که ایشالا در بیام) اینجوری باشه من اصلا نمیتونم با زبان کنار بیام به نظرتون باید کلاس برم؟!!


برای رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی که باید تسلط داشته باشین به زبان انگلیسی برای دسترسی به منابع و رفرنس خارجی 
ولی برای پاس کردن درسها اینقدر سخت نیست پاس میکنین

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> کلاس حتما لازمه منم از پاییز حتما میخوام برم


چندتا سوال داشتم میخواستم بپرسم!!!(اگه مزاحم نیستم)
اول اینکه قضیه این مدرک مسئول فنی چیه؟!! من از دانشجوی داروسازی بهشتی شنیده بودم بعد سه سال بهت میدن اما از یه دکتر تو داروخونه پرسیدم گفت بعد 4.5 سال میدن
دوم اینکه ترم تابستونه قضیش چیه چجوریاست ارزش داره برداری(میدونم ک هشرط معدل داره)

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> والا منم شنیدم بعد 3 سال مهر مسئول فنی داروخونه  میدن دیگه نمیدونم کدومش درسته...ترم تابستون واسه درس عمومی بهتره ولی تخصصی بخواین ممکنه مجبور بشین برین یه شهر دیگه چون شنیدم هر سال توی یه شهر متفاوت برگزار میشهن خودم برنداشتم معتقدم هر درسی رو سر وقت خودش بخونم بهتره و این که میگن اگه اضافه برداری دانشکده به جاش درس نمیده


اها یعنی اگه بخوای برداری تو خود همون دانشگاه و دانشکده نمیخونی باید بری یه جای دیگه!!؟!!
تشکر از لطفتون

----------


## Aries

> والا منم شنیدم بعد 3 سال مهر مسئول فنی داروخونه  میدن دیگه نمیدونم کدومش درسته...ترم تابستون واسه درس عمومی بهتره ولی تخصصی بخواین ممکنه مجبور بشین برین یه شهر دیگه چون شنیدم هر سال توی یه شهر متفاوت برگزار میشهن خودم برنداشتم معتقدم هر درسی رو سر وقت خودش بخونم بهتره و این که میگن اگه اضافه برداری دانشکده به جاش درس نمیده


جدید ترینش که من شنیدم
بعد از گذروندن 180 واحد میتونی 
قبلا میگن 140 واحدی بود
حالا بسته به توانایی فرد در پاس کردن واحدا فرق میکنه زمانش

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> جدید ترینش که من شنیدم
> بعد از گذروندن 180 واحد میتونی 
> قبلا میگن 140 واحدی بود
> حالا بسته به توانایی فرد در پاس کردن واحدا فرق میکنه زمانش


180واحد تقریبا میشه 4.5 سال درسته؟
دکتره هم همینو میگفت

----------


## Aries

> 180واحد تقریبا میشه 4.5 سال درسته؟
> دکتره هم همینو میگفت


آره
اگه 20 واحدی پاس کنی همه رو میشه 9 ترم همون 4.5 سال

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> آره
> اگه 20 واحدی پاس کنی همه رو میشه 9 ترم همون 4.5 سال


پس رسما بدبخت شدیم که :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12): 
تو دوران دانشجویی نمیشه کار کرد؟!! اگه میشه چه کارهایی؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> هزینه خوابگاه بستگی داره که بهتون خودگردان بدن یا دولتی
> خودگردان 500 و دولتی 200 تقریبا اینقدرن
> ک البته شما اگه شبانه باشی بعید میدونم دولتی بدن شاید ب زور بت خودگردان بدن
> هزینشم ترمی هستش


کفیفت خوابگاه خودگردان و دولتی با هم فرق دارند دیگ ؟  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Aries

> پس رسما بدبخت شدیم که
> تو دوران دانشجویی نمیشه کار کرد؟!! اگه میشه چه کارهایی؟


وقت نمیشه زیاد 
کلا بستگی داره به همه چی 
مهمترینش اینکه کجا باشی
چه مهارت هایی داشته باشی و ...

----------


## revenger

*واسه دوستانی که میخوان بدونن ترم اول چن ساعت در روز یا چن روز تو هفته کلاس دارن برنامه ترم یک خودمو میزارم:
ترم یک مهندسی مکانیک-پاییز 91- 18 واحد
شنبه.....تعطیل
یکشنبه:
10-12 زوج ریاضی 1-فرد زبان عمومی
14-16: ریاضی 1
دوشنبه:
10-12 تفسیر قرآن
12:30-14 نقشه کشی صنعتی
14-16 زوج تربیت بدنی 1-فرد هیچی
سه شنبه:
8-10 فرد نقشه کشی-زوج هیچی
10-12 فیزیک 1
14-16 زوج شیمی-فرد فیزیک 1
چهارشنبه:
8-10 کارگاه ماشین ابزار و جوشکاری
10-12 شیمی
14-16 زبان عمومی
پنجشبه و جمعه هم که کلا دانشگاه تعطیله
البته این ساعتایی که گفتم رو کاغذه
اصلش اینجوری بود:
هشت و ربع تا یه ربع به 10
10 و ربع تا یه ربع به 12
2 تا 3 و نیم
4 تا 5 و نیم
بسته به دانشگاه ها و رشته های مختلف ممکنه تفاوتهایی وجود داشته باشه.*

----------


## rahaz

دوست عزیز
ترم اولانتخاب واحد با خود دانشگاست
تعداد روزها هم بستگی به ساعت کلاسای ترمت داره 
هیچ چیز از پیش تعیین شده ای وجود نداره
خود من ترم 1 برنامم سه روز در هفته بود

----------


## sajad564

> دوست عزیز
> ترم اولانتخاب واحد با خود دانشگاست
> تعداد روزها هم بستگی به ساعت کلاسای ترمت داره 
> هیچ چیز از پیش تعیین شده ای وجود نداره
> خود من ترم 1 برنامم سه روز در هفته بود


دولتی بودین؟؟

----------


## rahaz

> دولتی بودین؟؟


نه آزاد

----------


## rahaz

ترم یک معمولا 18 واحد هست

----------


## rahaz

هر درسی تعداد واحد مشخصی داره
مثلا یک درس 2 واحده دوساعت زمان کلاسش که معمولا یک ساعت و نیمه تموم
درس 4واحدی 4ساعت زمان کلاسش که معمولا  بصورت دو تا یک ونیم ساعته وسط دوتا سکشن نیم ساعت زمان ازاد داری
اینا تجربیات من بود
برای هر درس در هفته یک سکشن کلاس داری دیگه تکرار نمیشه تو هفته

----------


## rahaz

از ترمای بعد هم انتخاب واحد با خودته
و روزا و ساعات و خودت از گزینه های موجود انتخاب میکنی
مثلا برای ترم2 
یه برنامه ریختم به صورت فشرده 20 واحد رو توی فقط دو روز در هفته برداشتم
که از 7صبح میرفتم تا 8شب
---------
یه برنامه دیگه ریختم 3 روز در هفته با ساعات نیم روزی
----------
پس هیچ قانون و ملزمی درباره تعداد روز هفته و ساعت وجود نداره
--------
انشالله ب زودی همه اینا رو تجربه میکنی

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> از ترمای بعد هم انتخاب واحد با خودته
> و روزا و ساعات و خودت از گزینه های موجود انتخاب میکنی
> مثلا برای ترم2 
> یه برنامه ریختم به صورت فشرده 20 واحد رو توی فقط دو روز در هفته برداشتم
> که از 7صبح میرفتم تا 8شب
> ---------
> یه برنامه دیگه ریختم 3 روز در هفته با ساعات نیم روزی
> ----------
> پس هیچ قانون و ملزمی درباره تعداد روز هفته و ساعت وجود نداره
> ...



توی دولتی هم میشه چنین کاری کرد؟؟یعنی میشه اینقدرفشرده برداشت کلاسارو؟؟مثلا توی دندون پزشکی چنین چیزی امکانش هست؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## SanliTa

> کفیفت خوابگاه خودگردان و دولتی با هم فرق دارند دیگ ؟


اره ی مقدار فرق داره
باز مونده ب دانشگاه

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

یکی سوالی رو که پرسیدم جواب بده لدفن :Yahoo (106):

----------


## rahaz

> یکی سوالی رو که پرسیدم جواب بده لدفن


خودم اطلاع دقیقی ندارم
دوستم دانشجوی دندون سراسری هست
سوال دیگه ای هم داری بگو میپرسم ازش

----------


## rahaz

> یکی سوالی رو که پرسیدم جواب بده لدفن


قبل ازانتخاب واحد لیستی ارائه میشه که درسایی که توی اون ترم درس داده میشه همراه با سکشن هاشون نوشته
دیگه بر اساس اون تو باید تنظیم کنی
حتی ممکنه مثلا درسی دو واجبه که توی اون ترم برداری اما اون توی یه روز جداگانه است و تو دیگه توی اون روز درسی نباشه که بخوای برداری مجبور بشی بخاطر 2 ساعت کلاس پاشی بری دانشگاه
_________
دیگه همه چیز به هنر انتخاب واحد خودت برمیگرده
از الان نگران این چیزا نباش3

----------


## persian_sphinx

> توی دولتی هم میشه چنین کاری کرد؟؟یعنی میشه اینقدرفشرده برداشت کلاسارو؟؟مثلا توی دندون پزشکی چنین چیزی امکانش هست؟؟


سلام راستش به جز باقی خانواده و فامیل و دوستان نزدیکم سه تا خواهرم دندانپزشک هستن  و براشون پیش نیومده که برنامه سبکی در هفته داشته باشن و باید در جواب بگم نه چنین حالتی برای دنداپزشکی و باقی رشته های پزشکی پیش نمیاد !  برای درسهای با واحد کمتر گاها زمان بیشتری هم باید در کلاس بود مثلا کلی درس سنگین ۱ واحدی تخصصی ممکنه تو ترم داشته باشید با زمان طولانی تر مخصوصا از ترم های بالاتر که واحد های عملی و بخش بیشتر هست زمان بیشتری دانشگاه باید باشین حتی کل روز صبح و بعد از ظهر و با کشیک شب بخش 
 البته دندانپزشکی ۳ ۴ شب کشیک بیشتر نداره و روز هست بخش ها ولی برای پزشکی جدای از کلاس دانشگاه باید کشیک های شب زیادی در بخش باشین هم که شاید فردا صبحش هم مثلا کلاس دانشگاه هست و باید سر کلاس هم برید که شاید تا عصر هم باشه 
به هر حال رشته های آسونی نیست و حجم درسی بالایی هم داره مخصوصا در پزشکی

----------


## fafa.Mmr

برنامه کلاسی هر رشته رو از سایت بگیر 
مثلا پزشکی فقط جمعه ها تعطیلی دندانپزشکی پنج شنبه و جمعه تعطیلی البته برای دانشگاه کاشان اینجوریه 
باید تو سایت خود دانشگاه دنبال برنامه کلاسی رشته خودت بگردی

----------


## seyed sajjad

این برنامه هفتگی یکی از دوستام هس ک در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قم تحصیل میکنه

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> سلام راستش به جز باقی خانواده و فامیل و دوستان نزدیکم سه تا خواهرم دندانپزشک هستن  و براشون پیش نیومده که برنامه سبکی در هفته داشته باشن و باید در جواب بگم نه چنین حالتی برای دنداپزشکی و باقی رشته های پزشکی پیش نمیاد !  برای درسهای با واحد کمتر گاها زمان بیشتری هم باید در کلاس بود مثلا کلی درس سنگین ۱ واحدی تخصصی ممکنه تو ترم داشته باشید با زمان طولانی تر مخصوصا از ترم های بالاتر که واحد های عملی و بخش بیشتر هست زمان بیشتری دانشگاه باید باشین حتی کل روز صبح و بعد از ظهر و با کشیک شب بخش 
>  البته دندانپزشکی ۳ ۴ شب کشیک بیشتر نداره و روز هست بخش ها ولی برای پزشکی جدای از کلاس دانشگاه باید کشیک های شب زیادی در بخش باشین هم که شاید فردا صبحش هم مثلا کلاس دانشگاه هست و باید سر کلاس هم برید که شاید تا عصر هم باشه 
> به هر حال رشته های آسونی نیست و حجم درسی بالایی هم داره مخصوصا در پزشکی



ممنون دوست عزیزم.منم منظورم این نبود که برنامه سبکی داشته باشه منظورم اینه کهاتفاقا بشه مثلا از8صب تا8شب دانشگاه رفت ومثلا فرصت بیشتری برای اخرهفته بمونه. منظورمن این بود  نه اینکه بگم برنامش سبک باشه
موفق باشید

----------


## persian_sphinx

> ممنون دوست عزیزم.منم منظورم این نبود که برنامه سبکی داشته باشه منظورم اینه کهاتفاقا بشه مثلا از8صب تا8شب دانشگاه رفت ومثلا فرصت بیشتری برای اخرهفته بمونه. منظورمن این بود  نه اینکه بگم برنامش سبک باشه
> موفق باشید


بله درست میفرمایید ولی معمولا در رشته های پزشکی چون واحدها زیاد هست و زمان محدود و استادها هم روزهای خاصی ممکنه وقت داشته باشن چندان نه دست آموزش دانشگاه باز هست و نه قدرت انتخاب دانشجوها زیاد گاها برای بعضی درسها ۱ سکشن هست که همه باید همون رو انتخاب کنن و آموزش هم از زمانی که باقی میمونه باید طوری درسها رو ارائه بده که تداخل با درسهای اصلی نداشته باشه 
ولی معمولا پنجشنبه جمعه مخصوصا ترم های اول تعطیل هستن تو سراسری که باز هم چون درسها سنگین هست مخصوصا استاد سخت گیری باشه توی دندانپزشکی مثلا کار عملی که تو خونه باید انجام بدن هم زیاد هست و فرصت مطالعه هم باید درنظر گرفت 
البته نمیگم که فرصت برای تفریحشون نمیمونه ولی خب دانشگاه و مطالعه وقت زیادی میگیره و انرژی و علاقه زیادی باید برای رشته گذاشت

انشالله که موفق باشید 
:گل

----------

